
Reasons You Should Use Private Search Engines - dallascowboys
https://choosetoencrypt.com/search-engines/reasons-you-should-use-private-search-engines/
======
contributions
I use DuckDuckGo almost exclusively

~~~
stewofkc
I use StartPage sometimes...just depends on how I'm feeling at the time.

------
ringostarrrrrr
I actually use Search Encrypt and like it. I've seen people complain about it
online, but it's useful for keeping my search terms hidden or encrypted. I use
Chrome as my browser, so I'm pretty much handing my info over to Google
anyway, but I use SE.

